

How Netflix Reinvented HR (2014) - mooreds
https://hbr.org/2014/01/how-netflix-reinvented-hr 

======
monksy
> One Netflix manager requested a PIP for a quality assurance engineer named
> Maria, who had been hired to help develop our streaming service. The
> technology was new, and it was evolving very quickly. Maria’s job was to
> find bugs. She was fast, intuitive, and hardworking. But in time we figured
> out how to automate the QA tests. Maria didn’t like automation and wasn’t
> particularly good at it. Her new boss (brought in to create a world-class
> automation tools team) told me he wanted to start a PIP with her.

Sounds like there is a problem with the manager. They haven't trained Maria,
nor did they motivate her enough to change. Did they even take the time to
talk to the individual to sell them on the idea?

The only thing that I'm getting from this article is that only the most
visible performing people should be considered to determine the outcome for
everyone else. That sounds like they would be letting the bullies run the
show.

Another thing to note:

Glassdoor facts:

(Recommend to friend, average rating, ceo approval)

Amazon: 63%, 3.4, 82%

Netflix: 64%, 3.6, 79%

~~~
mooreds
I think the Netflix way is to hire for skillset, not train if needs change,
and layoff quickly with a good severance. They depend on other companies to
train up their hires, and are willing to pay a premium for that.

It is the formalization of what many companies do--hire experienced employees
who have made mistakes on someone else's dime.

------
lmorris84
I love what Netflix are doing right now but I wouldn't ever work there. It
sounds like the Hunger Games, with employees desperate to show they're "A"
players.

I'd be terrified of having a couple of weeks as a "B+" player and being let
go, then having to come up with a creative reason why I spent 4 months at
Netflix when I went for my next interview.

The way they dealt with Laura also sounds like they were pretty disloyal to
her. They want loyalty from their employees when it comes to "what's best for
the company" but seem to give zero in return. How about training Laura up and
helping her get her qualifications so she's then able to contribute as you'd
like? easier to just show her the door.

This seems to do the rounds every few months as some sort of brag, but I think
treating people like this is nothing to be proud about.

~~~
monksy
> This seems to do the rounds every few months as some sort of brag, but I
> think treating people like this is nothing to be proud about.

What company are we talk about again? Was this the same company were were
talking about in the last few days?

------
barking
>"So I sat down with Laura and explained the situation—and said that in light
of her spectacular service, we would give her a spectacular severance
package."

A whole lot about that article and this quote in particular smells like BS to
me. Self serving patronising crap

~~~
monksy
The other thing that bothered me is that they took an individual who was hard
working and loyal and just tossed her. Where is the offering to train her to
what their needs have become? It sounded like that she did a great job of
getting them where they are now, but yet they seem not to be concerned about
that. Where is NetFlix investment towards the individual?

[Granted I realize that NetFlix doesn't exactly standout on that.. its just
that they can easily transform a willing individual rather than just decide
"nope we'd rather have someone else."]

Why would anyone stay if they knew this happened?

------
2bluesc
[http://www.macfarlanlane.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/N...](http://www.macfarlanlane.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/Netflix-HR-HBR-Article.pdf)

------
tnevets
Oh dear... they're flaunting that they simply got rid of people who couldn't
perform? People who had given their best efforts and made contributions no
less...

